# cracked frame on 27gal



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Is it safe to use a tank with a crack in the top frame? I've had the tank since new. Two cracks actually. Opposite top corners. Crack is just across the top surface of the frame. 1/8" at the most. Tank hasn't been used in years. Silicone all looks good. Advice please! Thanks.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

the cracks should not present a problem.
good luck


----------

